# Any info on Fittonia argyroneura



## snakevenom (Apr 3, 2007)

Just wanted to know if anyone has used fittonia argyroneura "mini white" in their vivariums and if they do well and are okay for frogs. Thanks, Chris


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They are fine, but oddly enough, they get leggy in too much light - keep them in the shade.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Zach, I think you may have that backwards. They get leggy in the shade b/c they are trying to reach for the light. This happens all the time in vivs and has happened to me numerous times.

They need really bright indirect light and constant pinching to stay compact. They do great in the viv though and I would use them if I had them no problem.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Antone, I know it sounds wierd, but that has been my experience in my leuc viv. I had several fittonia, all originally from one houseplant, and the ones that were placeded directly under the 130w cfs got very leggy, and developed very small leaves. The ones placed on the 'shade' side of the viv (I have a 24'' fixture on a 36'' tank - and the light is offset to one side) developed larger leaves, and stayed more compact. I never pinched them. Id post pics, but the fittonia attempted to take over and has thus been removed.

I believe there's an old thread on here where someone reported the same results.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have had reverse results zach, I have mine under a 130 watt light and its staying compact. But hey who knows.


----------

